#   >   -  ! >   >   "    IV   "  "

## maksiana

* " "  Ȩ     
IV      ֻ! 

22  2018   IV      !,            . 
   14.00  16.00        . , 13.* 

*        . 
            18 . 
__________________________________________________  __________________
** : 
*
*    ;* 
 

* (     );* 
 *  ;* 
 *   ;* 
 *   ( ,    ..)**
* 
*__________________________________________________  _______________________________________**
*
*    !*  *      -.     ; 
* *       20 ; 
* *       21  31 .          ; 
* *       30-35 ; 
* *            ,     ; 
* *            ; 
* *           3,5 ; 
* *   ,   . 
* 
*        . 

     , ,    ,       . 
__________________________________________________  _________________
  ! 
 
       (, Yandex, Google  ..),      . 

 : 
  89219203839 
   89219747478


*

----------

